# Simple Corner clamp jigs.



## DutchShedWoodshop (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi everyone. i am goin to make some storage cabinets for my workshop. So i thought i could be handy to have some right angle corner clamp jigs. i made a couple out of plywood leftovers. simple to make and 100% accuarte!

please let me know your opinion in the comments.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Looks good. I plan on making some, but I will glue two pieces of plywood together to make them thicker. Give my cheap clamps a wider base to apply pressure.


----------

